# Private Nuchal Trans (NT) Scans in Northern Ireland



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi

I am attending Royal Maternity for my antenatal appoints and my 1st appoint is next Monday at 11wks.

I believe they do not do Nuchal Trans Scans with bloods for testing for Downs but rather do the quadruple test.

After research I found that quad test is 70% reliable but the Nuchal Trans Scan done along with blood is 90% reliable!!!

So, of course I would like to do this as I am older.

Can anyone advise if Royal actually do the Nuchal Trans with bloods and if not, where I can do this privately and the approx. cost?

Thanks for help


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

DC8 do you live in or near Belfast?

Im not sure about the Royal if they offer them, Im at the Ulster and they don't, they only dothe triple tests at about 16wks.

I went private, to a Clinic in Crawfordsburn, Dr Foggarty-he has a web site, (hes actually my consultant at the Ulster) it cost £200 and the blood test I think was an extra £40 (I didn't get it as they said the scan is reliable enough)  and they checked for Downs (Tri 21) Edwards Syndrome (Tri 1 and Patau's Syndrome (Tri 13) I didn't realise they did all, but it was definatley in my report. Also while their checking as its has to be so precise, they record you a DVD and print pics, obviously the tets is the most important thing but it was a nice extra to go home and watch. BP.

P.s Jellybaby had a Nuchal done-not sure if it was at the Royal.


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi BP

Thanks for the info. I can't believe that NI doesn't do the NT scans!!! I found that Lagan Valley are the only hospital that does it on NHS and you have to be their patient.

In UK mainland some hospitals don't offer it but if the patient insists on wanting it by law it must be done. Not the case for NI!!

Anyway, I priced around and everywhere about the same price as you said BP £200 + £35 bloods.

I decided I like Dr fogarty the best as his receptionist was very informative and interested in me (not just the money!). I like that and so I will go to him.

Thanks for your advice BP.

Best of luck and hope all is well with you xx


----------

